# Iphone



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have someone coming back to Cairo from the USA this week, is it worth me asking them to bring me an Iphone?

Maiden


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have someone coming back to Cairo from the USA this week, is it worth me asking them to bring me an Iphone?
> 
> Maiden


and some diesel, butane cylinders and some beef?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> and some diesel, butane cylinders and some beef?




ohh there is a thought a big prime steak :clap2:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have someone coming back to Cairo from the USA this week, is it worth me asking them to bring me an Iphone?
> 
> Maiden


 Why a Iphone? With the Samsung Galaxy S2 who needs an Iphone. That is the phone I have been waiting for my entire life. Glasses not nearby or around your neck, no problem. The Galaxy face is big enough to hold an alphabet you can actually SEE, and virtual buttons big enough that you dont press the one next door. Thank goodness my BB days are over. Definately the phone for the 50+ generation


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Why a Iphone? With the Samsung Galaxy S2 who needs an Iphone. That is the phone I have been waiting for my entire life. Glasses not nearby or around your neck, no problem. The Galaxy face is big enough to hold an alphabet you can actually SEE, and virtual buttons big enough that you dont press the one next door. Thank goodness my BB days are over. Definately the phone for the 50+ generation




I actually looked at this the other day.. and I was impressed


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, it's worth it. Get an unlocked on thru Apple That way it will work in any country. If they get it through their mobile carrier, then it may have to be unlocked/jail broken, which can't always be done. Not every US carrier operated the same system as here.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

simples YES

sent from my iPhone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's an Iphone and my man in Havana lol is at the apple store buying it now, he just phoned to ask what colour I want.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

err Black init


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> err Black init




No.. I could have black or white.. I chose white for the simple reason it is easier to find in the bowels of my handbag


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

That is correct! Mine is very easy to find!


----------



## Isaac H (Mar 31, 2012)

txlstewart said:


> Yes, it's worth it. Get an unlocked on thru Apple That way it will work in any country. If they get it through their mobile carrier, then it may have to be unlocked/jail broken, which can't always be done. Not every US carrier operated the same system as here.


Coming back to Cairo from San Francisco, my iPhone is locked by AT&T, please let me know if you have more info about unlocking it. Are they way more expensive in Egypt ? is it worth it to buy an unlocked one before I leave ?, I would rather unlock mine and not buy an unlocked one. 

Thank you,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Buy an unlocked from Apple - simple solution 
I did and works great


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

white is a girly colour ......

o yea I see now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> white is a girly colour ......
> 
> o yea I see now






lol.. yeah


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol.. yeah


I've just realized my phone is white, purse green, and my Zippo is orange, all for ease of access in my handbag,....sub-consciously I have chosen the colours of the Irish flag....mmmm:focus:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

New ones can't be unlocked with os5. My original 3GS could be, but it was stolen last March. I got another 3GS from AT&T last summer when I was home, but the person who was performing the service for me accidentally updated the os first---grrrrr!

Unlocked through apple is $675 and will work on AT&T network in the US. I have Vodafone and my boyfriend has Mobinil, and both our phones work. 

Don't get an iPhone through your carrier in Egypt as it is locked for Egypt only. A friend of mine got one through Vodafone and has not been able to unlock it to use in a neighboring country. 

I did a price comparison between Apple in the US and in the UK and, due to the exchange rate, I saved $80 per phone. I had a friend who was in the US for a job fair bring them back for me. 

Hope this information helps you!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Lanason--I got my boyfriend a black one and a white one for me. This way we won't grab the wrong phone!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Lanason--I got my boyfriend a black one and a white one for me. This way we won't grab the wrong phone!


like I said "white is a girly colour":eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------

